# Anyone living in Mojacar or Garrucha



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

We're visiting the Roquetas area next week, but also want to go to Mojacar, Garrucha and Vera.

As I'm short on time, does anyone live there and is it a good area to long term rent with a dog?

Any advice would be useful.


----------



## paulswife (Apr 28, 2014)

*how did it go?*



Duchess said:


> We're visiting the Roquetas area next week, but also want to go to Mojacar, Garrucha and Vera.
> 
> As I'm short on time, does anyone live there and is it a good area to long term rent with a dog?
> 
> Any advice would be useful.


We're also thinking of coming for a while to that region... how did your search for long-term rental go?


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

We have a property beside Garrucha. Lots of people have dogs here and they enjoy walking them along the promenade in the evenings. The lovely long beach from Garrucha to Vera Playa is very quiet off-season so the dogs can have a good run around. Lots of long term rentals welcome pets here too.


----------



## Daveandjess (Jul 12, 2016)

Has anyone got a dog friendly villa/apartment for rent from December2016 for 6 months in the Garrucha/Aguilas region?
Dave


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Daveandjess said:


> Has anyone got a dog friendly villa/apartment for rent from December2016 for 6 months in the Garrucha/Aguilas region?
> Dave


Hi,

We have a dog friendly 2 bedroom apartment beside Garrucha which is available at that time. I am not sure if we are allowed to post listings for rentals, so send me a private message and I can give you details.


----------



## Daveandjess (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,
Not sure how to PM on here, but could be interested if you send me details of how to view etc
Dave


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Daveandjess said:


> Hi,
> Not sure how to PM on here, but could be interested if you send me details of how to view etc
> Dave


I think I can only send you a PM after you have posted at least 5 posts and are then considered an Active Member on the Forum!


----------



## Daveandjess (Jul 12, 2016)

Ah, ok, will post some waffle


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Daveandjess said:


> Ah, ok, will post some waffle


I think you just did


----------



## Daveandjess (Jul 12, 2016)

Haha, some more waffle, think I may be up to four now, do you have a link to ur place?


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Daveandjess said:


> Haha, some more waffle, think I may be up to four now, do you have a link to ur place?


I have sent you a private message. Chat soon!


----------

